# Some interesting statistics!



## Morrus (Jan 27, 2005)

This time yesterday, I installed a handy statistics extension to the site.  Now that it has been running a full 24 hours, I thought I'd share some of the preliminary results.
*
General Stats*

Page views in the last 24 hours: 231,879   
Unique visitors in the last 24 hours: 20,961   
Search engine requests which ended up here: 2006   
Hits since vB was installed originally: 63,473,657   
Vistitors who come to EN World via an external referrer: 16.53% 
 *Browsers*

Internet Explorer 6.0: 59.6%   
Firefox: 21.2%   
Internet Explorer 5.5 or older: 3.77%   
Gecko: 3.14%   
Safari: 2.85% 
 *Country/Browser Language*

English (US): 78.3%   
English: 5.05 %   
English (UK): 3.4%   
English (Canada): 1.8%   
Ennglish (Australia): 1.65%   
German: 1.4%   
French: 0.9%   
Italian: 0.8%   
Spanish: 0.7%   
Dutch: 0.65% 
 There's also lots of fascinating info on the search strings used in search engines to get here, other sites who have referred people here and more.

New registrations has increased since the server upgrade, from about 30 people per day to about 50 people.  New threads and posts are up by a similar proportion.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 27, 2005)

Stats, mmmmm

Impressive


----------



## IronWolf (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for the stats!  I have always been a little curious about the type of hits the site gets.  The browser being used is interesting too.  Nice to see FireFox with a decent percentage.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2005)

wow, lots of germans.....


----------



## pdkoning (Jan 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, lots of germans.....




Wow lots of Dutch people: 

0.65% Dutch versus 1.4% Germans. Germany has a population of 83.000.000 and The Netherlands has 16.000.000 inhabitants.


----------



## Allanon (Jan 27, 2005)

Hup Holland Hup...

(Or for the Dutch impaired, Go Netherlands Go )


----------



## TheLe (Jan 27, 2005)

*Germans!*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, lots of germans.....




An untapped market perhaps? Hmmm, that gives me an idea for a new pdf book:  *Unorthodox Hasselhoff*

~Le


----------



## rpghost (Jan 27, 2005)

What I find interesting is the unique visitors count. RPGHost Network does about half that in uniques but on 10% of the traffic level.

In other words, RPGHost has a lot of passers through a day, but EN World while having a lot, gets most of its heavy traffic from return vistiors - probably people watching/posting to the forums all day.

James


----------



## HellHound (Jan 27, 2005)

In other words: increased site stickiness


----------



## Zappo (Jan 27, 2005)

Firefox 20%! That's good!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 28, 2005)

Uhm, could you add Avant Browser also...please?


----------



## Krieg (Jan 28, 2005)

Zappo said:
			
		

> Firefox 20%! That's good!




It is even better if you add the _other_ Gecko based browsers.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Uhm, could you add Avant Browser also...please?



 You beat me to it.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 28, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> You beat me to it.




Me. beat .you?...never!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Me. beat .you?...never!



 Bah! Always one step ahead of me. Seems I do have an arch nemesis!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 28, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Bah! Always one step ahead of me. Seems I do have an arch nemesis!




Oh...so...that...it. *runs away*


----------



## Dimwhit (Jan 29, 2005)

My favorite stat there is the 59.6% using Internet Explorer. And that number should keep falling!  Also interesting (but I guess no unexpected) that us Safari users is right about in line with Apple's marketshare.


----------

